# Signature modification request



## Ryukouki (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys.

I had an avatar and forum signature done together and I was actually interested in getting the signature changed up. It's still using my old forum handle and I was looking to get the handle changed properly to my current user name Ryukouki, and make it so that the character in the signature (Zero of Code Geass) is more prominent, if possible.

I was hoping to have the following three things done in order of priority.

1. Change user name to Ryukouki
2. Change font to something better
3. Make the Zero character more pronounced, if possible. 

The signature is below:


Spoiler











 
Thanks to anyone who can help me out!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2013)

How bout... I make you a new zero themed ava/sig combo?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 24, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> How bout... I make you a new zero themed ava/sig combo?


 
Deal


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2013)

http://imgur.com/UsumX7u,NcQP6Wi






http://imgur.com/UsumX7u,NcQP6Wi#1


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 25, 2013)

Why not request this in the Request sticky?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> http://imgur.com/UsumX7u,NcQP6Wi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bortzy
Das so cool.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Bortzy
> Das so cool.


 
...Thank you!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> ...Thank you!


 

Wow, color me impressed. I like it a lot! 

*Puts Bortzy on Photoshop payroll.*


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Wow, color me impressed. I like it a lot!
> 
> *Puts Bortzy on Photoshop payroll.*


 
Sweet, glad you like it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sweet, glad you like it.


 

My old set needed an update. After four years or so.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sweet, glad you like it.


Just curious what font you used on that sig?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 25, 2013)

Wtf, I want One!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 25, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Wtf, I want One!


 

Nope, nope, you need to be a part of the club!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 25, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Nope, nope, you need to be a part of the club!


 


Here:






Password is ComeTurismo got Xuphor'd.

Now BortzANATOR Make me one pretty please :]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 25, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Here:
> 
> Password is ComeTurismo got Xuphor'd.
> 
> Now BortzANATOR Make me one pretty please :]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


 
Sorry, that card is not legit, you need to speak to your uncle Ben from Nigeria to reconfirm.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Just curious what font you used on that sig?


 
Ok to be completely honest, I just started typing and thats the one I had selected. According to PS its called "Bebas Neue". 





Vengenceonu said:


> Wtf, I want One!


Asky nicely 

I need more info too. I assume you want a richu one. What are you favorite colors, do you want your name on it, etc.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Asky nicely
> 
> I need more info too. I assume you want a richu one. What are you favorite colors, do you want your name on it, etc.


 
I did ask nice in a previous post but sure ill do it again PLEAAASSSE!! 

As for what I want a raichu one would be great. If you could change the R on my head to V would be good. Font would be yellow or orange almost like electricity i guess?My favorite colors are black and blue and red but you don't have to use any of them if you don't think it would make the banner more appealing. Background pic idk something with lightning coming down maybe? As long as my name is on the banner somewhere (blinking maybe or are .gif banners not aloud ) then Im good. Most importantly keep pikachu away from it. Sorry if i sound too picky lol 

Once again please and thank you in advance


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

So Rocket Raichu is incredibly hard to find and most of them are Deviant Art debaucherations. But my god some of the chibi raichu's are cute enough to make me puke. ill keep looking.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So Rocket Raichu is incredibly hard to find and most of them are Deviant Art debaucherations. But my god some of the chibi raichu's are cute enough to make me puke. ill keep looking.


 
Lmao, too many god damn people think raichu needs to be cute like its a freaking pikachu, i know the feeling. If you google volkner pokemon or electric pokemon, you'll find more hidden raichus.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ok to be completely honest, I just started typing and thats the one I had selected. According to PS its called "Bebas Neue".


Great. I already have it but I guess I forgot.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lmao, too many god damn people think raichu needs to be cute like its a freaking pikachu, i know the feeling. If you google volkner pokemon or electric pokemon, you'll find more hidden raichus.


 

How do you feel about this?

AVA
http://imgur.com/WlwzvYI,YWiWx7s







SIG
http://imgur.com/WlwzvYI,YWiWx7s#1


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 26, 2013)

Im impressed. I'm very fond of my team rocket hat but i'll build a bridge and get over it for now . Thanks a bunch, if you ever need a kidney you know who to call (your insurance company).


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Im impressed. I'm very fond of my team rocket hat but i'll build a bridge and get over it for now .


 
Yeah i know man, i looked i promise. But all the ones with rocket hats looks terrible.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 7, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Spoiler


 
You have two exp. dates on your card!!!111!!11!


----------

